# Tinker



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yesterday he started learning to play with toys.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Another real good picture of Tinker.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahhhh!! You have a defective cat, you need to send him to me IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Tinker and Mija having a conversation with each other. Mija is a chihuahua. You can really see the size difference in this picture but it won't always be this way I am sure.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

You have some pretty good looking kitties yourself. I never thought I would like having a cat in my home but now I can't see Tinker not in my family now.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable kitten and dog! =D


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you Konstargirl.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww congrats on your new kitty baby!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

OH he is SO cute!!!   I wish I could have seen ours when they were that small!!


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Not sure if this will work here but I am so much in love with Tinker I just enjoy showing him off.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Click on the picture above. Beware It's cute.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That is a cute video. He is so adorable!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's like Yum! XD


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh he's so cute! :love2


----------

